# wife wants a colorful tank



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

i just finished setting up my 125 gallon (5ft long) tank, it has black sand & white rocks in it, it has an overflow in each back corner w/ a wet/dry filter & a canister filter

my wife would like a nice tank full of colorful active fish, im leaning more towards mbuna but am open to haps & peacocks as well

i've had African cichlids before in other tanks but never really thought about what i was stocking in there, just picked out what looked good @ the lfs :? i want to take my time & do it right this time around

so any stocking input or suggestions you have, i would love to hear

thanks

filtration









tank


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

What kind of Africans did you have before, and did you like any of those?

I think you should start by browsing the types of mbuna and picking a favorite, then you could make choices based around what is compatible with that species. The key will be stock properly (harem style for mbuna, large groups of a single species, not singles) and to pick species that do not look alike. So don't pick two blue barred species, for example. You could probably do 4 species groups, depending on what you choose. THere are also some species that are notoriously more difficult/aggressive than others (bumblebee, kenyi, demasoni, auratus to name a few). It's not that you can't choose those, but knowing what you are getting, before you get them, is key.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

You Should also Decide If You Want Mixed Gender Groups That Will Breed, Or If You Would Prefer An All-Male Tank. If Breeding And Mixed Gender Are Your Preference, I Would Suggest Mbuna As You're More Likely To Get Colorful Females. An All-Male Tank With Haps And Peacocks Can Be Beautiful, But Takes Patience And Some Trial And Error To Get A Compatible Group Working. Female haps/Peacocks Are Pretty Drab, So If color Is Your Goal, You Might Want To Avoid Them.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

If you want color but less expensive mbunas, if you want color and bigger sizes all male haps and peacocks tank.


----------



## growpower (Jan 22, 2010)

If you want a beautiful colorfull tank go all male. Mix it up. I'll get all kinds of back talk here but here's my opinion and yes I have gone crazy and done it myself in a 150 gallon 4'x2' x30" tank. Mbunas, peacocks, haps, a few Victorians and yes some tang calvis & a couple frontosa. Plan on 45 plus or minus fish. With your exelent filter system it will handel that quite well. I had very few duplicate fish types.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Look in species listing and post the ones you like the most and people wil give you advice based on that. Love the black sand white rock look. I would check and make sure the rocks don't have sharp edges though because that may injure your fish.


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

is there a post on there that shows species w/ pics or i have just been using live fish direct website for pics & species names, i'll put a list together today of what we like

thanks for the replys!

*edit* the edges aren't to sharp on those rocks, its the same rock i use is my saltwater tank, just "dry reef rock" from the LFS, its supposed to help keep a high PH along w/ the aragonite sand


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

At the top of the page is the Species Profiles, check the Malawi section and you can scroll down the page to find species info and pics.


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

in a mixed mbuna tank if they are to spawn will most/all the fry be eaten or do the parents protect them? im asking because i dont have any room in my house to setup a breeder or growout tank

i wouldnt mind trying to raise some fry but the only thing i would be able to do would be block off a portion of the tank w/ egg crate & hope for the best

thanks Dee for the info we're going through the list now


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

i hate to double post but i didnt see the edit button avail on my last post :?

i really like the color or yellow labs & they are readly avail at almost every LFS, so maybe i could pick the rest of my tank mates based on that selection

other colors i wouldnt mind having is some blues both dark & light or oranges, maybe some red if thats avail

i see the labs are more peaceful that most mbunas, would i want to pick them plus a few haps & peacocks vs going all mbunas?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Elrato said:


> in a mixed mbuna tank if they are to spawn will most/all the fry be eaten


 - Yes. A few of the more clever fry might be able to hide until they get big enough to not get eaten, but if you don't want to raise fry, just let them get released in the main tank. You can also add a few Synodontis catfish (like multipuntatus or petricola), as they are excellent for fry control.

As for your question about yellow labs, they will do fine with most other mbuna species as well as haps and peacocks. They are one of the few mbuna species that people regularly stock with haps and peacocks since they are docile enough that the other fish will still color up. And although they are mild mannered, they seem to get along pretty well with more aggressive mbuna species.

You could consider doing a mixed gender group of yellow labs along with mixed gender groups of 4 other mbuna species, or you can do a mixed group of labs with all male haps and peacocks.

If you want to do the breeding groups of mbuna, you could consider:
- 1m/4f - yellow labs (Labidochromis caeruleus) - solid yellow males and females
- 1m/4f - Pseudotropheus socolofi - solid sky blue males and females
- 1m/4f - Iodotropheus sprengerae (Rusties) - solid rust/lavender male and rust/brown females
- 1m/4f - Pseudotropheus elegans (White tailed Acei "Ngara") - solid dark blue/black w/white tail and dorsal male and females 
- 1m/4f - Metriaclima sp. "elongatus chailosi" - males are blue w/black bars and yellow trim on dorsal and tail, females are yellow w/black bars
All of the above mbuna offer colorful males and females, and all look different enough from each other that the likelihood of cross-breeding/fighting will be low.

If you want to do yellow labs and haps/peacocks, you could consider:
- 1m/4f - yellow labs (Labidochromis caeruleus) - solid yellow males and females
- Along with 1 male of each species - choose about 20 different hap and peacock species that look different from each other and mature at around 6". Look at peacocks in the Aulonocara stuartgranti complex, A. maulana, A. baenschi, and A. sp. "Chitande", and haps like Placidochromis sp., Copadichromis sp., Sciaenochromis sp., Otopharynx sp., Protomelas sp., Cyrtocara moorii, and Tramitichromis intermedius. 
This all-male set up will take some trial and error, and you may have to remove individuals that are not accepted by the group. It does make for a stunning show tank, though!

These are just suggestions and there are of course other combinations that will work, but you can use these to kind of get an idea of how to select your fish.


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> If you want to do the breeding groups of mbuna, you could consider:
> - 1m/4f - yellow labs (Labidochromis caeruleus) - solid yellow males and females
> - 1m/4f - Pseudotropheus socolofi - solid sky blue males and females
> - 1m/4f - Iodotropheus sprengerae (Rusties) - solid rust/lavender male and rust/brown females
> ...


i showed her the pics, she isnt sold on the rusties or Metriaclima sp. "elongatus chailosi" based on the pics from the species list but likes the other 3, would i be able to add a few peacocks w/ those mbunas or is it better to stick to mbuna only, since Pseudotropheus elongatus are highly aggressive, i havent showed her many pics of haps or peacocks yet tho


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd only do yellow labs from the mbuna group if you want haps and peacocks.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, I Wouldn't Try Any Of The Other Mbuna Species With Haps And Peacocks Other Than The Labs.

You Don't Have To Do 5 Species - If She Doesn't Like The Rusties You Can Leave Them Out (However, I Truly Believe They Are A Species For Which Photos Do Not Do justice To Their Beauty - You Can Not Get The Effect Of The Irridescence Of Their Colors From A Photo). Instead Of The Chailosi, Maybe She Would Like Something Like Cynotilapia Zebroides "Jalo Reef" Or "Cobue" Better? I Don't Think Their Females Are As Attractive, Though.

If She Likes The Labs, Socolofi And Acei, Just Browse Through The Mbuna Profiles For Another Species Or 2 That Look Completely Different From Them That She Does Like. Post Back Here To See If They Will Work.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

I personally like the behavior that mixed gender mbunas display. Your tank size can house a great selection of mbuna. There are a lot of species with colorful females, and I agree that pictures don't really do justice to Iodotropheus sprengerae (rusty) - it also take a while for their color to develop when bought as juvies. Mine are just starting to color up and look quite nice - my wife was not impressed when I brought them home though. Do a google image search for some better pictures.

Some other species to consider (with colorful females):
Cynotilapia sp "Hara" - I keep these, very nice fish, both male and female
Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos
Metriaclima estherae - Will cross breed with Yellow Labs, but if you don't save fry, not a problem
Metriaclima sp "Msobo" - Beautiful fish, but probably not a good idea with Yellow Labs - too much yellow
Pseudotropheus saulosi - Again too much yellow if kept with labs, but great dimorphic fish
Pseudotropheus acei (Ngara) - Black Acei

Be sure to post your stock list here for compatibility concerns


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks I'll check those out when I get back to a computer, when adding fish do I want to add the least aggressive ones first or try to add the majority of fish at the same time & just keep a close eye on my parameters


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

If you are going to be getting juvenile fish, I would add as many of them at the same time as possible. As long as your tank is cycled and stable, the increased bio-load shouldn't pose much of a problem. You may need to do a couple extra water changes during the first few weeks while your beneficial bacteria acclimate, but that's about it.


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

I will see what I can find online or my lfs for live stock

My wet/dry filter should be ok, I had it running on my old tank, my canister was added when I re did tank


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

@ shelbynjakesdad, thanks for making our decision that much harder w/ all your great choices!! :thumb:

after looking at your suggestions we may drop the yellow labs & go w/ one of the other groups w/ blue male & yellow females

are there any good groups w/ orangish males/females? besides Metriaclima estherae (Blue)

disregard the below, im just making quick link notes for myself so i can look at the pics later (i hope i linked them all correctly) :fish:

Cynotilapia sp "Hara" - I keep these, very nice fish, both male and female
Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos
Metriaclima estherae - Will cross breed with Yellow Labs, but if you don't save fry, not a problem
Metriaclima sp "Msobo" - Beautiful fish, but probably not a good idea with Yellow Labs - too much yellow
Pseudotropheus saulosi - Again too much yellow if kept with labs, but great dimorphic fish
Pseudotropheus acei (Ngara) - Black Ace

- 1m/4f - yellow labs (Labidochromis caeruleus) - solid yellow males and females
- 1m/4f - Pseudotropheus socolofi - solid sky blue males and females
- 1m/4f - Iodotropheus sprengerae (Rusties) - solid rust/lavender male and rust/brown females
- 1m/4f - Pseudotropheus elegans (White tailed Acei "Ngara")- solid dark blue/black w/white tail and dorsal male and females
- 1m/4f - Metriaclima sp. "elongatus chailosi" - males are blue w/black bars and yellow trim on dorsal and tail, females are yellow w/black bars
All of the above mbuna offer colorful males and females, and all look different enough from each other that the likelihood of cross-breeding/fighting will be low.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

For orange, it's really hard to beat estherae... Some of my msobo females are nice orange/yellow:


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

They're Not Exactly Orange, But The Labeotropheus Trewevassae Variant From Mphanga Has Some Striking Red Coloration. This Certainly Isn't One Of The Smaller Species Like Saulosi, But They Are Really unique And Pretty In My Opinion. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2295. There Are Only A Couple Of Photos On Their Profile Page, So Be Sure To Look Up More On Google.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

OR... sorry, Orange/Red Fish Keeping Popping Into My Head. Labidochromis "Hongi" (Super Red Top) Can Have Some Really Nice Orange And Red Coloration - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1911.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Metriaclima estherae are highly variable. The Minos Reef males can be blue, O-morphic and very rarely OB. Females can be bluish brown, orange-yellow, bright orange and OB.

Here's some pics of mine...


059 by Adam James K, on Flickr


IMG_0645 by Adam James K, on Flickr


IMG_0623 by Adam James K, on Flickr


052 by Adam James K, on Flickr


IMG_0710 by Adam James K, on Flickr


IMG_0709 by Adam James K, on Flickr

And some Lab. sp. Hongi. Male followed by 2 females.


IMG_0538 by Adam James K, on Flickr


IMG_0905 by Adam James K, on Flickr


072 by Adam James K, on Flickr


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

Iggy are most of your female hongi that colorful? A lit of the pics of females that I've seen are brownish... Now you are making we want to get another tank! :wink:


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

beautiful fush Iggy

looks like i have to put off getting fish for a little while longer, came home last night & smelled something burning & it was one of the wires in my surge protector, lucally nothing was really damaged other than the surge protector itself so im off to find a replacement & then get my temp back up to where it needs to be


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

- 1m/4f - Cynotilapia sp "Hara" 
- 1m/4f - Labidochromis sp. "Hongi" (SRT)
- 1m/4f - Iodotropheus sprengerae (Rusties) - solid rust/lavender male and rust/brown females * <-- ARE THESE SIMILAR TO HONGI??*

- 1m/4f - Metriaclima sp "Msobo" - Beautiful fish, but probably not a good idea with Yellow Labs - too much yellow
OR
- 1m/4f - Pseudotropheus saulosi - Again too much yellow if kept with labs, but great dimorphic fish

- 1m/4f - yellow labs (Labidochromis caeruleus) - solid yellow males and females
- 1m/4f - Pseudotropheus socolofi - solid sky blue males and females

what are my options for dark blue(black) / light blue combos something similar to "demasoni"

these are the ones we like the best from the ones mentioned in this thread, i know my tank will have a lot of blues & yellows w/ a hint or red/orange

i know now we have 7 options listed & will cut it back to 5 or so, but just wanted to get some feedback on the group we have picked out as far as all them living together, is there one i should or should not have in this group

also can anyone tell me where i could find & order my specific stock list from, i will also send a list to the LFS to let them quote it once its finalized

thanks everyone for their input


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

How about replacing the yellow labs with the white labs for plan B? Then you will have blue, white, yellow and blue striped.


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

i would be ok with that 

is it these guys, Metriaclima callainos (Ice White) or something else?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

It's A Labidochromis Caeruleus, But There Are Some Populations That Are White Instead Of Yellow.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Mine are from Nkhata Bay. It's actually called blue caeruleus on the cichlid profiles here. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1667


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Caeruleus means 'blue' in Latin.

Avoid mixing 2 species of labidochromis.


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

if i went white i wouldnt do yellow, but i dont mind having a lot of yellow in the tank b/c thats a nice contrast against the black sand & background & white rock


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I would do these from your most recent list (see notes as well):



Elrato said:


> - 1m/4f - Cynotilapia sp "Hara"
> - 1m/4f - Labidochromis sp. "Hongi" (SRT)
> - 1m/4f - Iodotropheus sprengerae (Rusties) - solid rust/lavender male and rust/brown females * <-- ARE THESE SIMILAR TO HONGI??* - No - hongi are lighter blue with a few dark bars, and red/orange on top, while rusties have some barring when young, but as they mature become a solid rust/lavender color.
> - 1m/4f - Metriaclima sp "Msobo" - Beautiful fish, but probably not a good idea with Yellow Labs - too much yellow
> ...


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

Thats a nice looking list, now to find them all


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not do hara and hongi together and I would not do hara and socolofi together.


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

so it sounds like i should be looking for another group besides hara to go into the mix


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Are you planning to collect and distribute fry from the tank? If not - then L. Caeruleus and L. Hongi might be ok together.

It sounds like these 3 species are your definites right now, is that correct?
Rusties
Msobo
Lab. Hongi - SRT


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

no i dont plan to do anything w/ the fry



> Re: wife wants a colorful tank
> 
> Unread postby Kanorin » Tue Jan 28, 2014 4:48 pm
> Are you planning to collect and distribute fry from the tank? If not - then L. Caeruleus and L. Hongi might be ok together.
> ...


i wouldn't say definite @ this point but they are 3 we like a lot & would give us a nice mix of color - nothing is definite until it hits the water LoL


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Elrato said:


> so it sounds like i should be looking for another group besides hara to go into the mix


If you liked white labs (Nkahta Bay), then you could put them in there instead of the Hara or Hongi. They would look pretty good - nice contrast with the other fish and tank decor.


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

i wouldnt put white labs in my top 5, the blues & yellows & rush colors will stand out nice against my black/white tank

i would prob add more yellow labs into the mix & just have more yellow fish before i would add the whites


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I think you need to take a look at Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos (Maingano). A gorgeous blue and black striped fish. Then top off your stocking with an Acei of your choice. They're relatively docile and you have the tank space for these large mbuna.


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

will the msobo & maingano males do ok together? the look similar in color but different stripes

but i like the maingano, it gives me the dark blue/black, light blue combo i was looking for (even tho i was looking for stripes to go vertical, these will work)

& i'll browse through some acei & post a few that i like


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

these yellow tail looks nice Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Msuli)


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The Lab Hongi have barring. Darker blue/black against a light purple/blue.

Those yellowtail Acei are the most readily available. They are nice.

The Msobo males do have the same colors as Maingano, but different patterns. Maybe someone who has kept them together will chime in. I would try them together.


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

so it looks like i have narrowed it down to 6 groups again  i'll see whats avail @ my LFS or what i'll need to get online, i will also go back through the list & find out which group i can eliminate from the list

- 1m/4f - Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Msuli) - yellow tail

- 1m/4f - Labidochromis sp. "Hongi" (SRT) - blue body red tops

- 1m/4f - Iodotropheus sprengerae (Rusties) - solid rust/lavender male and rust/brown females

- 1m/4f - Metriaclima sp "Msobo" - dark/light male and yellow female

- 1m/4f - Pseudotropheus socolofi - solid sky blue males and females

- 1m/4f - Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos (Maingano) - dark/light blue male and females


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

The one that gets eliminated may be by default based on availability, although most of these species are pretty easy to find. I'm skeptical about how well the msobo will do with the maingano - the males are fairly similar looking. If I had to choose one or the other, I would go with msobo so I could get the yellow from the females. I've never kept them together, so maybe someone that has will advise. Also, you might need to increase your male to female ratio for the maingano to 1m/7f - they are more aggressive with each other than the other species you've selected, and the male will need more ladies to shower his attentions on.

Either way, I think you've got a good list working and the tank will look great once these guys mature. Make sure to keep this post updated with photos when you get your fish!


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

i was going to do more females on a few of the more colorful species just incase some dont make the transfer into the new tank

if i have to pick one it will be the msobo for sure because i want at least some yellow in the tank & the females will do a nice job


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

A very rare species that is similar to Msobo is Metriaclima sp. Membe deep. You get your yellow with the girls and males resemble a male Pseudotropheus polit. Seeing them available recently from one vendor. F1 fish.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> I'm skeptical about how well the msobo will do with the maingano - the males are fairly similar looking.


I've kept them together (for about a year or year and a half) and never saw any sustained aggression from one group towards the other, nor did I see males interested in the other groups females. The one thing that I did notice, and I'm not positive that this was a direct cause of the presence of the maingano, was that my msobo didn't breed until I had moved the maingano out. Again - not sure if they were just late breeders or if they were a bit intimidated. The msobo male showed good color with and without the mainganos.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

I think your list is looking good, if it were mine I'd drop the socolofi or acei since they are quite similar (solid blue). I think acei look a little better, but that's just me.

Although I have not tried (or know anyone who has), I'd be willing to try the msobo / maingano combo. I don't think they look too similar, and my msobo male is not very aggressive at all. I agree with the other poster about stocking extra maingano females, and this applies to the msobo as well. My male is not aggressive, but some of the females are! Of the 3 species I have (msobo, rusties, hara) the msobo females are by far the most aggressive and territorial. I keep them with a 1/6 (M/F) ratio... Just something to keep in mind.

You are likely going to be be purchasing juveniles, which are un-sexed. Make sure you get enough fish up front to get the number of females you want, it can be hard to add more later on. If you want 4 females, buy AT LEAST 8 juveniles. I think more is better up front, you can always remove them later.


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

was browsing around on you tube today & this video popped up 



this is pretty much exactly what I'm looking to have in my living room, maybe not as many :fish: in the tank tho b/c i don't want it to be over crowded to much. I notice at least 2 different kinds of yellow fish in the tank, i personally don't think its to much yellow & they are slightly different shades so that makes them stand out from one another

i wish my LFS would hurry up & call me back w/ some pricing so i can get some fish in the tank


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

we have decided to go with the following list, getting about 7 of each unsexed about 1.5"

Cynotilapia sp."Hara", F1 - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2626 
Maingano, F1 - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=756 
Chailosi, F1 - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=860 
Rusty - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=707 
yellow labs - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1669

they should be here on thursday :dancing: , *** already got the labs i picked them up @ my LFS & ordered the rest online :fish:


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool! Post some photos once you get them settled in!


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Cool nice, yellow labs well bring your tank out...make sure u post some pics..


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

Here is a teaser pic!! w/ my 5 yellow labs in it

rest of my fish should be here tomorrow via fedex


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Beautiful, clean look. With the white rocks against the black background/sand, your fish will really pop. You may find it difficult to keep the rocks that color though...just a warning.


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

Thats fine, i wont mind some algae growing on the rock over even them turning brown some, should give it some character 

iso fedex to hurry up, im excited to get my new fish, they show out for delivery right now :fish:


----------



## Elrato (Jan 20, 2014)

Fish are here & acclimating now, will have more pics up later


----------

